# Impressive Sierra road hillclimb performance



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Yesterday, we had a club ride that went through Calaveras road and up Sierra road. The Sierra road climb was timed with a stopwatch that started us off at the bottom and then drove up to meet us at the top.

The amazing ride was not by this guy who rode up in 22:30 minutes. He's new to the country and has never even seen this climb before.

<img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOmV8Xqd0nI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/My4oSkJ8BYY/s800/IMG_5155%20copy.jpg">


The amazing ride is by his dad who is 71 years old and rode up in 36 minutes. Photos coming soon. The dad, Maui Reynante has scary looking calves!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's some photos:

71 year old Reynante.
<img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOqO9HT_8VI/AAAAAAAAATU/JWBcRUULBUc/s800/IMG_5281%20copy.jpg">

Robert aka pineapplebob used my cross bike and rode to a 28:30
<img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOqvxhWqKJI/AAAAAAAAAVI/_YsorzBtWuE/s800/IMG_5360%20copy%202.jpg">

fc
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOqPSDcyPZI/AAAAAAAAATs/vht-ueTSV5k/s800/IMG_5310%20copy.jpg">

This is bustamove busting a cramp
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOrw5bQlZdI/AAAAAAAAAYI/2F3DRmaoweY/s800/IMG_5394%20copy.jpg">


Nice to have good photographers following us the whole time. There were about 80 riders in our group.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> Here's some photos:
> 
> 71 year old Reynante.
> 
> fc


That's an absolutely awesome performance from "old man Reynante"! I'm stoked to think that I might just also be able to keep doing stuff like this in 30 years time ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Son came back down to escort his pops up to the line

<img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOrxOFH1plI/AAAAAAAAAY4/y9MP5yfQTsU/s800/IMG_5405%20copy.jpg">

fc


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

damn!! impressive.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, my plan is to be in that good of physical condition when I am his age. So far, I am on the right track. Impressive!!!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Is that the famous Pineapple Bob who used to be riding the RB-1 in the Bridgestone ads?
If so, what's he up to now?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Different Pineapple Bob... the one you're thinking of, Robert Kurosawa, works with Rivendell now. 

Head of shipping I believe.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Where is that? Thanks.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

FIT!!!!!

I could do it!... no, I can't

Nice ride, thanks for the pics.
Brian


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Where is that? Thanks.


Fixed, that was in Sierra Road. It is part of one of the stages in the Amgen Tour of California.  

pics from 2007 AToC by CR

-gas


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

..this guy Lloyd actually placed 10th in the Mt. Tam HillClimb on the Men1/2/Pro category.


----------

